# Retirement visa questions - need legal advice



## nkiera (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I need some advice about moving to South Africa on a Retirement Visa.
We are a family of two adults and two children aged 8yrs old. My husband is a GP and at a ppoint now where he is able to retire in a years time with full pension. Ideally he would like to work in South Africa but the process of finding a job as a doctor appears long and painful especially from England!!!

We thought perhaps if we go down the retirement visa route he could then look at working once in Cape Town and settled. Here are my questions:

1. If my husband goes on a retirement visa what do I as his wife and the children go under? Do I go as a dependent of my husband? I would want to look at work possibly after we are settled in.

2. Can my husband apply for work if he goes on a retirement visa? He will still go through the process of getting his qualifications certified and registered with the appropriate agencies but finish the process in South Africa.

3. What is the process of permanent residency for families going under the retirement visa route?

4. We believe we will have enough to live on from my husbands pension, does anyone know if the figure of1 R1400 a month each also applies to the children?

5.. Are there any members in this forum who have done this particular process or know those who have? Any advice?

Kind Regards
nkiera


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I can answer the first three questions:



> 1. If my husband goes on a retirement visa what do I as his wife and the children go under? Do I go as a dependent of my husband? I would want to look at work possibly after we are settled in.


You go under an Relative's (Accompanying Spouse - Temporary) Permit.



> 2. Can my husband apply for work if he goes on a retirement visa? He will still go through the process of getting his qualifications certified and registered with the appropriate agencies but finish the process in South Africa.


Yes, ironically he can work on a retirement visa. All good.



> 3. What is the process of permanent residency for families going under the retirement visa route?


Basically, reside for 5 years in SA, then apply.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is a link to the Retired Person Visa and what is required. It's if you are applying in the U.S.A. but I would think the forms and other information would be similar.

South African Retired Person's Permit


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

I have just done this! 

1. If my husband goes on a retirement visa what do I as his wife and the children go under? Do I go as a dependent of my husband? I would want to look at work possibly after we are settled in.

Yes apply as a dependent residency and your certificate will come back as retired with no restrictions as spouse!

2. Can my husband apply for work if he goes on a retirement visa? He will still go through the process of getting his qualifications certified and registered with the appropriate agencies but finish the process in South Africa.

When you arrive apply for temp and this will allow time for Retirement visa to arrive ( mine arrived in 2 years). on a temp Retirement visa you can work with an endorsement on it which take about 4 weeks,

3. What is the process of permanent residency for families going under the retirement visa route?

Retirement visa only asks that you have R20,000 per month coming into an account, not worried if it all goes out again, but you have to prove it comes in every month. or a large sum that i cant remember off hand. 
We had to prove £40,000 in an account to prove we could support the children. 


4. We believe we will have enough to live on from my husbands pension, does anyone know if the figure of1 R1400 a month each also applies to the children?

As answer in Q3. Did you mean R1400 a month???? then no! R14000 (depends on exchange rate at the time of applying.

5.. Are there any members in this forum who have done this particular process or know those who have? Any advice?

Better to use an immigration company SA services are very slow and need to be chased on a weekly basis. pm me and I'll tell you who i used as we cant advertise here!


----------



## CJBNomad8654 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Immigration Help*



steveh said:


> I have just done this!
> 
> 1. If my husband goes on a retirement visa what do I as his wife and the children go under? Do I go as a dependent of my husband? I would want to look at work possibly after we are settled in.
> 
> ...


I am trying to figure out which visa/immigration consultant to use in South Africa. I am trying to do the retired visa as you did. CJBNomad8654 - Chris


----------

